# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Brackets for awning on shipping container.

## ajm

We are adding an awning to the container office and I am not sure about reactions with different metals. The container is steel. Can gal brackets be welded to the roof without issue or should I be looking for plain steel and then applying cold gal after the welder has finished? 
Se

----------


## Bart1080

...will be fine.  You will be painting the welds after anyway.

----------


## ajm

> ...will be fine.  You will be painting the welds after anyway.

  Thanks. 
Sent from my SM-A205YN using Tapatalk

----------


## Bros

Grind the gal away from where you weld first.

----------


## ajm

> Grind the gal away from where you weld first.

  Only one of the welders has suggested doing that so far. Cheers. I thought that had to happen first after reading through all the welding questions but since 5 out the 6 welders didn't mention it, I wasn't entirely sure. My guess is they probably would do it anyway. Just wanted to see what the forum had to say. Cheers bros. 
lk

----------


## Bros

> Only one of the welders has suggested doing that so far. Cheers. I thought that had to happen first after reading through all the welding questions but since 5 out the 6 welders didn't mention it, I wasn't entirely sure. My guess is they probably would do it anyway. Just wanted to see what the forum had to say. Cheers bros. 
> lk

  There are two reason for it one is it makes a poor weld and the second the fumes given off are not healthy.

----------


## ajm

Thanks for the explanation. I ground the gal back under the welders instructikn. He also said that gal spatters and spits and it causes porous welds. His words " increases porosity". 
He was all done in an hour. Very neat and tidy. Pleasant fella too.  
Se

----------

